# F01 E-Sys, ISTA, Retrofit Coding surround view, combox, 6NR & B&O + iDrive update



## blackpenny15 (Sep 24, 2013)

*F01 E-Sys, ISTA, Retrofit Coding surround view, combox, 6NR & B&O + iDrive update*

Hi Everyone, Apologies if this is the wrong place to post, it's sort of a one thing leading on to another thing post that ultimately ends with either E-Sys or ISTA being connected to my car.

So I've got a BMW 7 Series (F01 2009), I'd like to retrofit a combox and the 6NR option, I'd also quite like the Surround View.

I've updated the Navigation to 2013 but I don't have the postcode search option which is pretty annoying.

So I know I need to update the iDrive software, the Dealer can do this, my question is can ISTA or E-Sys do this too? It seems like only 3.20+ version of E-Sys can flash modules.

I'd rather do the software update my self if possible, Retrofitting the combox seems like it will also need the iDrive software to be updated in order to accept it.

The combox retrofit seems pretty much plug and play, after the hardware installation, is it just coding or some other deep dark voodoo that isn't public knowledge or can I code in the Retrofit my self.

The 6NR option, I actually can't find too much on how this works, I understand I've got all the options required minus the combox, is it just coding, software update?

Finally the Surround view, I have the rear view camera, side view camera, it looks like I'm just missing the cameras in the Wing mirrors and a new controller.
66 53 9 240 274 is the part number for the camera
51 16 7 180 727 torx screw
61 13 3 333 333 Plug

66539302258 This is the controller, it would seem I've already got one of these, but not the surround view one, How would I figure out what I need to do this retrofit, I'm not a car mechanic so Is it something I should even be attempting, and again is it just coding once I've plugged the 3 things in? not totally sure if the wing mirrors need new housings or anything, it seems like ISTA might have the service information and guides on how to do this refit, is that correct?

Finally Finally, B & O refit, it seems like a guy managed to do it him self, No idea how he put the parts list together, I'd be interested to do this too, given the awesome flowing speakers.

Thanks for reading and I appreciate any help anyone can throw my way.

Si


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blackpenny15 said:


> Hi Everyone, Apologies if this is the wrong place to post, it's sort of a one thing leading on to another thing post that ultimately ends with either E-Sys or ISTA being connected to my car.
> 
> So I've got a BMW 7 Series (F01 2009), I'd like to retrofit a combox and the 6NR option, I'd also quite like the Surround View.
> 
> ...


You can flash any single ECU with E-Sys >=3.22.5, and you can also use ISTA/P, but you cannot program an individual ECU, rather you will have to run a full measures plan and program the entire car. With E-Sys you can use an ENET cable, but with ISTA/P you will need an ICOM or ICOM Clone.

For Combox, after installed you may need to flash it too if it is used, and that may prove difficult. A new one should be no issue. Then you will need to add Option Code 6VC to your VO, and VO Code the Combox and CIC.

For full 6NR BMW Apps, you also need 6NF Base Plate, and FBAS Video connection from it to the back of the CIC. In addition, you will need to buy a 9C FSC Code and Import and Activate it in CIC. Then you will need to add Option Code 6NR to your VO, and VO Code the Combox and CIC. You can add 6NR without the 6NF Base Plate, and FBAS Video connection, and it will work except you will not have Video and iPod Out GUI.

For Surround view, I don't know all the parts, but you may want to buy the Retrofit Kit from Bimmer-tech:

http://www.bimmer-tech.net/shop/bmw...-convenience-retrofits/surround-view-retrofit

As for B&O retrofit, get your parts list from ETK:

http://realoem.com/bmw/


----------



## blackpenny15 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Huge thanks for the reply, I was sort of hoping you would get back to me, you seem to be the oracle on this stuff. I've got a list of options on my car, one of them is the folowing:
S6NFA *MUSIC-SCHNITTSTELLE FUER SMARTPHONE *Music interface for Smartphone 

Would that be the 6NF baseplate we're talking about?

I also have
SA601 TV Reception
SA696 DVD Changer
SA6FH Rear-Seat Entertainment
SA6UK Night Vision Camera

Would I be right in thinking all 3 Video inputs on the Radio receiver would be occupied and SA 6NR can't be installed, at least no the video cable anyway.


Thanks

Si


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blackpenny15 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Huge thanks for the reply, I was sort of hoping you would get back to me, you seem to be the oracle on this stuff. I've got a list of options on my car, one of them is the folowing:
> S6NFA *MUSIC-SCHNITTSTELLE FUER SMARTPHONE *Music interface for Smartphone
> ...


Yes, that is the 6NF Base Plate, so you have that, and can run video connection to back of CIC.

I believe once you have more than one Video Source, BMW uses a Video Switch for all video inputs (RSE, Top Side and Rear Cameras, NVE, TV, etc.), except 6NR always goes to the CIC.


----------



## Nambimmer20 (Sep 14, 2020)

H¡ Blackpenny15 ,how did you manage to update your maps on the 2009 F01? I have the same car and tried updating via esys but it asks for a server link to update?.. it reads the current version but does not update..
It has a combox in the boot, can it be flashed? Sorry too many questions at once


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nambimmer20 said:


> H¡ Blackpenny15 ,how did you manage to update your maps on the 2009 F01? I have the same car and tried updating via esys but it asks for a server link to update?.. it reads the current version but does not update..
> It has a combox in the boot, can it be flashed? Sorry too many questions at once


For Map Update, you need both Map Data and Map FSC Enabling Code. PM sent.


----------



## Nambimmer20 (Sep 14, 2020)

Thank you for your reply Shawn, much appreciated, I do have the map data and fsc code..tried to update via USB but it says no disc inserted.. this is why I tried to update via esys but its asking for a server link.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nambimmer20 said:


> Thank you for your reply Shawn, much appreciated, I do have the map data and fsc code..tried to update via USB but it says no disc inserted.. this is why I tried to update via esys but its asking for a server link.


Can't use E-Sys. Something is wrong with your map Data / USB.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Nambimmer20 said:


> Thank you for your reply Shawn, much appreciated, I do have the map data and fsc code..tried to update via USB but it says no disc inserted.. this is why I tried to update via esys but its asking for a server link.


Are you using usb in glovebox?


----------



## Nambimmer20 (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Then you need update HU or use dvd to update map


----------



## Nambimmer20 (Sep 14, 2020)

Thank you , can I update via esys?


----------

